# Where to find citric acid locally?



## U-Turn (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought a small sack of citric acid online, but now that I've got so much milk coming in and I need to be making cheese regularly to keep my fridge from exploding, I need more. I hate to order it online and pay ridiculous shipping charges if I could find it locally. Where do you buy it?


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I find my citric acid at the amish stores. It is even cheaper there than online. Buslady


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

in the canning section.Mrs wages makes it.
http://store.mrswagesstore.com/mrswagcitac.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you have a health food store, they may have it.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Health food stores...Brewery supply stores...


----------



## U-Turn (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks! We had a bad storm and just got internet back...sorry I couldn't reply sooner! Anyway, I will try those places!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

You may find it at your regular grocery store in the spice/baking aisle. I can always find it at my local Agway in the canning section. Anywhere they sell canning supplies you should find citric acid since many people use it when canning fruits & vegetables as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I just found it in bulk at a surplus food store. Do you have the 'scratch and dent' groceries where you are?


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

We have it at our local IGA grocery store in the canning supplies.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I get mine at the local old fashioned drug store/pharmacy.


----------

